# cristone



## Juhana

Qualche volta ho visto che la parola "cristone" si usa di un uomo che é particolarmente alto.

Che vuol dire questa espressione esattamente? Un uomo alto? Oppure forte, bello, muscoloso?

Da dove viene la parola? L´etimologia?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tanto per cambiare, dipende dal *contesto*


----------



## Juhana

Per esempio:

"La mia costituzione mi impedisce di dimagrirmi ancora!!!!!!!! (Avete presente un *cristone* di 193 cm magro, ecc ecc...)"

Un altro:

"Un altro tipo, un cristone alto come me ma più largo, .... "

Chi puó spiegare questa espressione strana?


----------



## infinite sadness

Ciao finnica!
A dire la verità, io è la prima volta che sento questa parola.
Però mi viene da pensare che possa trattarsi dell'abbreviazione di _*cristianone*_ (accrescitivo di cristiano), in quanto la parola cristiano viene spesso usata al posto di persona.


----------



## Appassionato

Un _cristone_, da Cristo, è un uomo grande e grosso. Ma anche un'imprecazione.

E' un cristo d'uomo/è un _cristone_.

Ho tirato dei _cristoni_ che mi hanno sentito fino in cielo.


----------



## o-nami

Appassionato said:


> Ho tirato dei _cristoni_ che mi hanno sentito fino in cielo.



Io l'ho sempre sentito solo in quest'accezione. Se devo descrivere un uomo ben piazzato dico "marcantonio"...


----------



## Deus84

Come già indicato Cristone è un'accrescitivo di cristiano, non nel senso religioso del termine però. Un cristianone è quindi un uomo di grossa stazza


----------



## o-nami

Io sul dizionario (Devotli e Treccani) non lo trovo. C'è solo il verbo "cristonare" (sul Devoto), che significa, appunto, bestemmiare, imprecare. Come accrescitivo di "cristiano" non l'ho mai sentito usare. Poi, al limite, è un accrescitivo di Cristo, non di cristiano... 
A meno che sia voce dialettale, o licenza poetica.


----------



## alessioct

Ciao a tutti.
Secondo me deriva da "cristiano" (persona); quindi un marcantonio.


----------



## Anaiss

o-nami said:


> Poi, al limite, è un accrescitivo di Cristo, non di cristiano...


 A logica, sono d'accordo. 
Cercando su google, dai risultati di cristone nell'accezione che cerchiamo, sembra possibile che sia una parola comune nei pressi di Roma..(?) Qualcuno può confermare?

Ecco il link che mi ha fatto pensare...(occhio al linguaggio molto triviale...)


----------



## saltapicchio

A Roma si dice anche "un cristo d'uomo..." e confermo che l'espressione "cristone" (così come la precedente) si riferisce ad un uomo molto alto. L'etimologia non la conosco, immaginando che venga da Roma, posso ipotizzare che derivi da qualche statua di Gesù Cristo bella grande che a suo tempo (anche qualche secolo addietro) abbia impressionato l'immaginario popolare (è solo un ipotesi senza alcuna fonte referenziale, conoscendo Roma e i romani però non mi stupirei se fosse così).


----------



## Blackman

saltapicchio said:


> A Roma si dice anche "un cristo d'uomo..." e confermo che l'espressione "cristone" (così come la precedente) si riferisce ad un uomo molto alto. L'etimologia non la conosco, immaginando che venga da Roma, posso ipotizzare che derivi da qualche statua di Gesù Cristo bella grande che a suo tempo (anche qualche secolo addietro) abbia impressionato l'immaginario popolare (è solo un ipotesi senza alcuna fonte referenziale, conoscendo Roma e i romani però non mi stupirei se fosse così).


 
Confermo, un _cristo_ è un uomo alto e grosso. Non conosco l'etimologia, ma forse può derivare dal fatto che il crocifisso ti guarda sempre dall'alto in basso.


----------



## Il Reine

cristone è anche un'imprecazione contro Dio, cui corrisponde il verbo cristonare, un po' come smadonnare vale per"tirare giù le madonne". Detto di un uomo alto e robusto è un'espressione divertente che uso talvolta.


----------



## pulteney

saltapicchio said:


> A Roma si dice anche "un cristo d'uomo..."



Anche a Verona, io ogni volta che la sento penso alla statua del Cristo Redentore a Rio e mi viene un po' da ridere.


----------



## giginho

A Torino, invece, un cristo d'uomo ti fa intendere un uomo con un sacco di sfighe......deriva dall'espressione: un povero cristo, nel senso di un uomo che patisce un sacco di cose brutte come Cristo durante la Passione.

Per cui un cristo d'uomo è uno che non se la passa molto bene nella sua battaglia con la sorte!

P.S. io sono 1.93 e sono magro....alla faccia della costituzione!!!! ahahah  cfr post #3


----------



## francisgranada

Per curiosità, anche la parola cretino viene da cristiano, cioè alla fine da Cristo. 

Secondo il Treccani:
*cretino* agg. e s. m. (f. -a) [dal franco-provenz. *crétin*, propr. «cristiano», adoperato prima con senso di commiserazione «povero cristiano, poveraccio», poi con valore spreg.].

(Ciao, Gigi)


----------



## giginho

Sempre detto che i francesi sono un popolo da cui guardarsi! Meno male che la Spagna gli ha dato quello che si meritano!!!


----------



## pulteney

giginho said:


> Sempre detto che i francesi sono un popolo da cui guardarsi! Meno male che la Spagna gli ha dato quello che si meritano!!!


http://www.codicestradainfantino.it/segnali/fii022.gif


----------



## Angel.Aura

Confermo l'uso romanesco di cristo/cristone con il significato di omone grande e grosso.


----------



## giginho

pulteney said:


> http://www.codicestradainfantino.it/segnali/fii022.gif



Ma sai che non l'ho capita......mica sono un fulmine di guerra io!


----------



## pulteney

giginho said:


> Ma sai che non l'ho capita......mica sono un fulmine di guerra io!


"Sempre detto che i francesi sono un popolo da cui guardarsi! Meno male che la Spagna gli ha dato quello che si meritano!!!" = terreno scivoloso, a mio parere, ma forse ho passato troppo tempo tra stranieri e non riesco più ad apprezzare queste battute


----------

